# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  valuation des expressions arithmtiques [Sources]

## fifi40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger : valuation des expressions arithmtiques.

valuation des expressions arithmtiques en notation polonaise prfixe.
C'est un programme Pascal qui montre  quoi peut servir la rcursivit et qui utilise les arbres binaires et les piles comme structures de donnes.

Cela fait partie de l'enseignement en 1er cycle universitaire.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

